# Woodham's Scapyard - Barry Nov 2011



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all!

made use of a visit to a good friend in Barry to go exploring around the dock yard area. I'm sure many of you are already accustomed to the legend that is Woodhams Scapyard, but for those that aren't a brief history.....

Dai Woodham returned to scrap metal after WWII, firstly scrapping the spoils of war and removing armament from merchant vessels, before progressing into rolling stock and then locomotives in 1959. 

His real rise to fame came after the Beeching report of 1963. Dai saw a huge opportunity to expand his business and made it his mission to learn everything he could about scrapping locomotives. The Beeching report called for the complete removal of steam for the network by 1968 as well as the disposal of the first of the diesels Warship class. Over the course of the next few years a further 200 redundant locomotives arrived, many under their own steam. Woodhams however where still very busy with dismantling rolling stock and Dai kept the loco’s for a rainy day. It was this decision that saved many of our now preserved engines. Post 1968 there was still around 217 engines awaiting disposal and suffering in the harsh seaside environment. 
At this point preservation societies were taking a interest in the loco’s and very soon Dai realised he could make more money by selling on the engines rather than scrap them. And so the legend was born. Off the 297 engines brought by Dai Woodham, 217 were rescued and many of them still steam today.

By his own admittance, Dai preserved the engines and sold on not for a love of the engines, but because it made good business sense. Although i dare say being around these wonderful machines did pull at his heart strings!

My visit took me to the last remnants of his yard and a few surprises awaited…..as normal I work in B&W and don't post edit, so sorry if they're a bit hit and miss!




DSC_0004 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0018 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0009 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0140 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0033 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0024 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0103 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0045 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0037 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0066 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0059 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0049 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr





DSC_0073 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr




DSC_0085 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr

At first sight this looks in good nick...unfortuntely the local vandals have had their way...



DSC_0095 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr

And the obligatory H&S signage!



DSC_0121 by Lost_In_Normandy, on Flickr


----------



## highcannons (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for that, nothing wrong with the pictures.


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2011)

It was nice change to look at monochrome pics, I respect your tenacity in continuing to take your photographs in this medium, ( I myself have fallen by the wayside and now use a compact digital camera) your report and pics were most enjoyable. Thanks.


----------



## jools (Nov 20, 2011)

In1966 when I got my first motorbike,, iBarry Island was a favorite trip out from Cardiff. We used to detour around the Docks and wander around the loco scrap-yard.

Thanks for the pics,,,,,


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 20, 2011)

Excellent work. I'd assumed everything here had disappeared off to various preserved railways years ago.


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very good,glad to see it done.I was looking at this place and others interesting bits close to it on Google earth.Pity its too far away


----------



## Mid diesel (Nov 20, 2011)

Great stuff- like was said above... I thought this place would've been built over many years ago -

I love the mono pictures but why no PP?


----------



## alex76 (Nov 21, 2011)

very nice cheers bud


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice Photos. I've been meaning to go and have a look around there for a few weeks but never get around to it!


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 21, 2011)

Mid diesel said:


> Great stuff- like was said above... I thought this place would've been built over many years ago -
> 
> I love the mono pictures but why no PP?



Just something I like to avoid, I believe my skills with the camera will improve if I know I have no backup plan...silly I know but thats me!


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Nov 21, 2011)

Mid diesel said:


> Great stuff- like was said above... I thought this place would've been built over many years ago -
> 
> I love the mono pictures but why no PP?



I know...I was surprised too....much of the dock area is being improved but this area still feels deglected...wasn't expecting to see the loco's thou 

Driving around this town I saw no end of opportunities for explores...the town seems stuck in a flux between old and new. Wish I was more local!

Thankyou for your comments!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 21, 2011)

Black shuck would love this! Great pix matey!


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent pics mate! Nice find!


----------



## caiman (Nov 22, 2011)

That's not actually Woodhams. When the Woodhams site was cleared, the local council acquired the last few wrecks and moved them to Barry Wagon Works for a project. Then it ran out of money.

I went to Woodhams in its heyday in the late 1970s and early 1980's many times (Cardiff student). Happy days getting covered in rust.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 22, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Black shuck would love this! Great pix matey!



Ooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh just Oooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh..........omg!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, excellent. Some great stuff remaining...and I love your pics L-I-N. Nice one.


----------



## corktina (Nov 28, 2011)

I visited the yard twice in the seventies (which involved scaling the fence from Coach Park (not too difficult, as I wasn't the first to do it by a long way!)

There were around 200 locos there at that stage and I never dreamed that almost all of them would be rescued and that more than half (at a guess) have been returned to steam

I bet you wouldn't get near such a site nowadays!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 28, 2011)

very nice shots  interesting place.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oooohh... wonder if my Missus wants a trip to Wales


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 1, 2011)

I love your avatar Jools! Classic!!!


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff!

Thanks for sharing


----------

